# Any good cheap All purpose cleaners?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

After a cheap APC to use on interior plastics and door shuts etc, will supermarket ones do the trick or are there better options for cars? 
Many thanks


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

g101 seems cheap for 5 litres


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

I was using flash or daisy from tesco's before buying Autosmart G101
Seemed to do a good job


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

I think Autobrite FAB is cheap enough and it does very good job on interior(plastics and fabric).

It's my favorite interior cleaner.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Daisy APC is pretty cheap

but 5L of g101 is about £8 and its much more effective imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=STG-APCBLUE-GAL

As good as any on the market :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Flash - a-ah - saviour of the universe


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I would recommend Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD; it's very good value in regards to product performance, and can be diluted quite heavily whilst still being effective (I use a 50:1 dilution on interiors, a 20:1 dilution for jambs and trim, a 10:1 dilution for engine bays and other filthy locations, and 4:1 on heavily browned tyres.).

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont waste your money on supermarket stuff mate buy some G101 and it will last you forever.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-g101.html


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Id speak to SueJ for you're local rep if you go autosmart it works out alot cheaper :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Star drops diluted 1-10 - job done

wilkinson sell for about 70p a bottle (also asda)


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm converted to Autosmart G101. Dilution ratios are superb. I paid £10 for a 5L jug from my rep:thumb:.

PS: It's not only used on the coupe, but the kitchen, bathroom, UPVC etc etc..


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

i got some gtechniq w2 you can dilute upto 20:1


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Flash - a-ah - saviour of the universe


Tip's do you use this Flash apc for your alloys, tyres and arches at all, if so which are the dilution ratios :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I use it for everything Tripster :thumb:

1:10 for general wipe and prep work (interior plastics etc)

1:4 for heavy duty prep, like tyres, engine bays, general grime (but not grease)

Have I mentioned the smell of Cotton Fresh :argie:

ps - I've also got W2 & G101 and still prefer the flash stuff.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very fast reply there Tipster, I'm impressed, that was super fast :thumb:

Thanks for the dilution ratios Tips, I have a few of the lemon version ones, but was afraid using a house hold product on teh wheels, but I'll certainly give it a try :thumb:

I normally use the Flash apc for a interior clean of the car, works good and leaves a natural finish behind, 5 capfuls of apc to a litre of water :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that dedicated wheel cleaners are glorified APC's anyway. 

Don't take my word for it though, it's just my spider senses tingling.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Blimy you lot are outrageously helpful on here, never been on a forum with such great and helpful responses!

Ive spanked the detailing budget this month so rather than order from a website im leaning towards some supermarket stuff for the time being, I only have the family cars to do so whatever I buy should last quite well! Think I may go with the Flash, if it has the Tips seal of approval its bound to be good!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers my man, very kind of you.









You can usually find a litre of Flash with fabreze for a squid in the supermarkets/Lidl type places


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem there my man, happy to help as always :thumb:

Tip's is right, you can buy these Flash apc's for a quid easily, sometimes they are on a buy one get one free offer, when they are the trolley is speeding down the isle and fully stocking them up as quick I can, I often take the shelf and rack off as well with the speed


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha, we are two peas in the same pod Trip. :thumb:

I bought 6 litres of Flash APC with fabreze (cotton fresh) for a fiver :doublesho

Women and children were hurt in the process


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

Stardrops from ASDA or Pound shops does the trick for me


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> Ha ha, we are two peas in the same pod Trip. :thumb:
> 
> I bought 6 litres of Flash APC with fabreze (cotton fresh) for a fiver :doublesho
> 
> Women and children were hurt in the process


Classic Tips - I always enjoy the humour in your posts!!!:lol::lol::lol:
Keep it up.:thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Like the old Stardrops myself - paid less than a quid from some supermarket somewhere.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Using Aldi own make APC - cheap but does the job.:thumb:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Daisy firm tesco dilute it down and you can't go wrong!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Based on Tips persuasive recommendation, I have forsaken Stardrops (temporarily) and bought some Flash APC with fabreze. The Thai Orchard variant was on offer in Tesco at half price, so I'm going to give it a squirt.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh Thai Orchard Flash with febreze, I must seek it out. 

Enjoy the Flash APC pxr5 & dilute it accordingly :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tips said:


> Ooh Thai Orchard Flash with febreze, I must seek it out.
> 
> Enjoy the Flash APC pxr5 & dilute it accordingly :thumb:


Thanks Tips - was on my car 10 hours today, and I'm sore now, maybe a while before I'm able to walk again and use this APC - maybe test it on my wife's first, erm just in case - but I do trust you of course :driver:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A 10 hour detail 

Always try the diluted APC on an inconspicuous area first 

I guarantee, the Flash APC will smell lovely :thumb:


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

It might be cheap but with all the perfume that all those APCs contain, is it really good longterm? I use PoorBoys APC because as far as i know it doesnt contain perfume (probably some other nasty stuff though)

Its a hard market concerning this, me thinks.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Tips said:


> Flash - a-ah - saviour of the universe


Wilkinsons are doing 1.4 liter bottles for £2 at the mo if anyone is in need.....


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-INTC-1L

Brilliant stuff, smells really nice, cleans very effectively and 1 litre lasts ages so you don't have to buy several lifetimes worth (i.e. 5 litres).


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

on offer in tesco at the moment - £1.50 for 1.4 litres until 4th sep


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

cobra said:


> Star drops diluted 1-10 - job done
> 
> wilkinson sell for about 70p a bottle (also asda)


Agreed, Stardrops is much better then Flash/Daisy IMO :thumb:


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

cobra said:


> on offer in tesco at the moment - £1.50 for 1.4 litres until 4th sep


Can I use Flash also to clean textile seats from grease, chocolate or just refreshin it...?


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

spenstar said:


> Can I use Flash also to clean textile seats from grease, chocolate or just refreshin it...?


for seats use woolite (the clothes washing liquid - pink bottle) - there is a great thread about using it to clean a golfs seats here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77106


----------

